# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > دسترسی به داده ها (ADO.Net و LINQ و ...) >  آيا براي اجراي برنامه در سرور فقط كافيه كه local در كانكشنم رو به آيپي سرور تغيير بدم؟؟؟

## refigh3

با سلام.چند تا سوال دارم
من يه برنامه واسه يه شركت نوشتم.حالا اگه بخوام اين برنامه رو تحت شبكه اجرا كنم
1.فقط كافيه كه local در كانكشنم رو به آيپي سرور تغيير بدم؟؟؟
2.روي سرور غير از اتچ كردن فايل هاي اس كيو ال سرورم كاري بايد انجام بدم؟؟؟
3.اگه مشكلي پيش اومده واستون بگين چون بايد برم تحويل بدم جلو رئيس شركت ضايع نشم.

با تشكر و عذرخواهي از دوستان.

----------


## s_ahmadneya

> با سلام.چند تا سوال دارم
> من يه برنامه واسه يه شركت نوشتم.حالا اگه بخوام اين برنامه رو تحت شبكه اجرا كنم
> 1.فقط كافيه كه local در كانكشنم رو به آيپي سرور تغيير بدم؟؟؟
> 2.روي سرور غير از اتچ كردن فايل هاي اس كيو ال سرورم كاري بايد انجام بدم؟؟؟
> 3.اگه مشكلي پيش اومده واستون بگين چون بايد برم تحويل بدم جلو رئيس شركت ضايع نشم.
> 
> با تشكر و عذرخواهي از دوستان.


دقیقا" 
کافی نام کامپیوتر سرور را بجایی نام local بنویسید کار می کند .
2- باید در سرورتان نرم افزار sql server را نصب کنید و بانک را در انجا اتچ نمایید.
3- برای نصب برنامه تان در کلاینتها باید ستاپ بسازی ویا ویژوال استدیو روی کلاینتها نصب باشد.

----------


## PERFORIN

سلام
منم نمونه ای از همین مشکل را دارم 
شما چه جوری کانکشن را LOCAL قرار دادین 
من برای اتصال به SQL از طریق ویزارت این کار را کردم و خوده #C کانکشن را برام میسازه و مسیر اون را نام  کامپیوتر خودم قرار میده و وقتی برنامه را جای دیگه می برم برای اتصال مشکل داره
چیکار باید بکنم؟؟؟

----------


## s_ahmadneya

> سلام
> منم نمونه ای از همین مشکل را دارم 
> شما چه جوری کانکشن را LOCAL قرار دادین 
> من برای اتصال به SQL از طریق ویزارت این کار را کردم و خوده #C کانکشن را برام میسازه و مسیر اون را نام کامپیوتر خودم قرار میده و وقتی برنامه را جای دیگه می برم برای اتصال مشکل داره
> چیکار باید بکنم؟؟؟


 فقط کافی بجای نام کامپیوتر خودت نام کامپیوتر سرور را بنویسی البته اگه بانک اون دقیقا" مثل کامپیوتر خودت باشه مثلا نام کاربر وپسورد و بانک!

----------


## refigh3

آقا بالاخره من local رو آي پي بزارم يا اسم كامپيوتر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## s_ahmadneya

> آقا بالاخره من local رو آي پي بزارم يا اسم كامپيوتر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟


بجای لوکال اسم کامپیوتر ویا ip را بگذاری فرقی نداره
البته چون ممکنه ip رایانه تغییر کنه (بستگی به شبکه داره) بهتر است نام کامپیوتر را بگذاری

----------


## PERFORIN

> فقط کافی بجای نام کامپیوتر خودت نام کامپیوتر سرور را بنویسی البته اگه بانک اون دقیقا" مثل کامپیوتر خودت باشه مثلا نام کاربر وپسورد و بانک!


شما درست می گین ولی برای کریستال ریپورت که نمیشه چنین کاری کرد
اونا چی کار کنم؟؟؟

----------


## s_ahmadneya

> شما درست می گین ولی برای کریستال ریپورت که نمیشه چنین کاری کرد
> اونا چی کار کنم؟؟؟


چرا نمی شه ؟معلوم که می شه!
البته من معمولا اطلاعات را واکشی می کنم و سپس دیتا تیبل را به کریستال ارسال می کنم

----------


## PERFORIN

> چرا نمی شه ؟معلوم که می شه!
> البته من معمولا اطلاعات را واکشی می کنم و سپس دیتا تیبل را به کریستال ارسال می کنم


خب من کریستال را به طور مستقیم به database متصل کردم
اگه راه حلی دارین ممنون میشم بگین

----------


## refigh3

ممنون از همه دوستان.انشاالله جبران كنم.

----------


## s_ahmadneya

> خب من کریستال را به طور مستقیم به database متصل کردم
> اگه راه حلی دارین ممنون میشم بگین


 شما خودت که گفتی مستقیم وصل کرده ای به دیتا بیس در اینجا یا باید سورس برنامه را ببری در محیط شبکه وتنظیمات را در همان جا تنظیم وبعد فایل اجرایی را بسازی ویا باید از طریق کد نویسی کانکشن را بسازی در این سایت طریقه این کار توضیح داده شده برو به تاپیک 1001 در سی شارپ

----------

